# savage 94 single shot



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

hey guys i just picked up an old Savage 94 series m single shot shotgun. A local gun shop had it in on a trade for $75 i thought i couldnt go wrong. I have been trying to figure out what choke it has but there isnt much out there about them on the web. Do any of you have one or know about them that you could give me some info on it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Most gun dealers have a small guage that they can just place in the end of the barrel to tell you the choke, if the dealer you bought it from you might make a phone call or two to other shops.


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

I might be wrong but I thought most single shotguns had a full choke.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll side with rile most are full.


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks guys went down to the sports shop today and you where right its full.


----------

